# Pittsfield IL-Full blooded GSD is going to PTS



## goldie544 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Pittsfield IL-Full blooded GSD is going to PTS*

Below is a plea that was sent to me.



Pittsfield IL - PTS - Full blooded GSD is going to be PTS ASAP! Gorgeous!!!


From: Anissa Sadeghi [email protected] (at mchsi.com)
Sent: Sunday, November 15, 2009 4:43 PM
Pittsfield , IL - Full G.S.D. is going to be PTS ASAP! - Gorgeous!!!






















This 1yr. old full blooded German Shepherd boy was surrendered to the Pike County IL . shelter for being too territorial of his home, and going after the mail person. He has been really sweet during his stay at the shelter but, the manager there said to put him down. 



He is fine with other dogs. The kennel worker asked if there was anything that can be done to save him, as she really likes him and wants him saved. 



*Please contact me at: [email protected] (at mchsi.com) if you can help!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Pittsfield IL-Full blooded GSD is going to PTS*

This is so sad he was just doing his job protecting his family and property. His owners should have him under control if he does not like the postman.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Pittsfield IL-Full blooded GSD is going to PTS*

-snort-

I HATE people that dump their animals off at the shelter knowing...perhaps hoping..they'll be pts, when it's our job as owners to 'raise the kids right' At 1, this guy is still just a baby.

How can you be so heartless to leave your buddy to be put down alone...just UGH

Rant being over, if there is anything at all I can do to help with this guy, please shoot me a pm. I'm up for helping financially or with transport.

Best,
-Sylvie


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Pittsfield IL-Full blooded GSD is going to PTS*

If any rescue can help, please contact Anissa ASAP. She is the local rescuer that works closely with this shelter and she can help with pull, transport, etc. She's wonderful to work with and can be emailed at: [email protected]


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Pittsfield IL-Full blooded GSD is going to PTS*

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Pittsfield IL-Full blooded GSD is going to PTS*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Pittsfield IL-Full blooded GSD is going to PTS*

another big bump


----------

